# PIEDMONT UPDATE



## Husky Musky (May 21, 2004)

Fished Thursday evening for 2 hours. Caught 1 white bass 13" & 4 sm bass biggest was 15". Friday morning went out for 2 more hours and caught 5 more sm bass and a 30" muskie. All were caught on 1'4 oz. baits, both buzz baits and crank baits. Water was clear and 81 degrees.


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks, I'm heading there in a cpl weeks for about 3 days and wanted to know what part of the lake is the best for smallmouth? Not looking for specific spot but just general area? Thanks


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok well I guess I'm on my own lol


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Well,I haven't been there in years,but,they're pretty much everywhere from essox bay to the dam.


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok thanks, hopefully I'll get into some haven't caught one all year


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Lower half of the lake mainly. Rock with scattered weed clumps are usually what I look for.


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

you mean like southern half or the half opposite the dam?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> Lower half of the lake mainly. Rock with scattered weed clumps are usually what I look for.


Ya that was always money for us to... 
Ha one major weed bed we loved. Had a great big boulder surrounded bye weeds. I always tossrd jointed rapala an ran them just over tops of weeds.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

chrism1367 said:


> you mean like southern half or the half opposite the dam?


From the 4-h camp to the dam. Essox bay included.


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks I appreciate it will check it out, going there next weekend.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> From the 4-h camp to the dam. Essox bay included.


4-H club!!! Stop it,your bringing back memorys. I LOVED to fish that lake. 
Lol the weed bed i metioned is near there,fyi shade trees hold good bas at peidmont to. Actually that hole little shute of lake is great,both sides.

When we went there we always took a multi species aproach... we would troll hot n tots just off the bank an cast the shore line as we trolled. We always got good lm in the back arms of essox. And of coarse muskie. It really can live up to its name!
But we always picked apart a couple banks for bass. 
Id really like to get down there again,being more versital and some experience under my belt would enjoy it even more. 
Imo its the perfect lakefor a pontoon,a long weekend,and a sleeping bag.


----------



## Husky Musky (May 21, 2004)

chrism1367 said:


> Ok well I guess I'm on my own lol


Sorry, I just got back onto this site. I fished around the general vicinity of the 4H Camp. but like everyone else said, the bass can be found just about everywhere. Good luck!


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah gf and I have a pontoon to use and we are staying at a cabin fri Sat and sun, think it's right by the akron boat club. Got skunked pretty much except for some white bass a month ago there. Thanks again


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

speaking of white bass, what the heck! 10 years ago u would never catch a white bass. a few years ago you may catch one or two, now they are everywhere in that lake. did they get stocked or what? not complaining. they are always fun to catch when other fish have lock jaw.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

I would say most likely transplanted, but I'm not sure.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

grub_man said:


> I would say most likely transplanted, but I'm not sure.


thats what i figured too. never heard about the dnr stocking white bass in piedmont.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

ducky152000 said:


> thats what i figured too. never heard about the dnr stocking white bass in piedmont.


Wonder if they stocked wipers secretly like they did at Dale Walborn. I saw a fish laying on the bottom by the ramp in May after the DNR shocked the lake. Asked the DNR guy what it was since I've fished the lake for 40 years and never seen a white bass. He said they stocked wipers the previous fall. I fished Piedmont for many years in the past and never caught a white bass.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/piedmontlake#tabr3

A quick check for info revealed that white bass are listed as a species at Piedmont in the DNR fishing forecast. This leads me to think that they were quietly stocked, as there are catchable populations of smallmouth bass at Tappan and Leesville, and have been for some time, that are still not noted in DNR literature.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Piedmont should be a great habitat lake for the hybrids! Should be a trophy fishery a few years down the road! I always loved fishing Piedmont! Wish I lived closer to be able to fish it more! A great lake for multi-species!


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

I was down to Piedmont last Friday nite , my wife wanted to go along cause of my talking how good the fishing has been. Well, I got skunked after fishing for 3 hours. I was marking fish everywhere but I never got a bite. I assured her she didn't jinks the evening. That was a first this year, so my wheels were turning on different techniques and open up the tackle box a bit.
I returned Monday morning early and caught 2 smallmouth both 14 inches. No largemouth , 3 smallmouth in 4 hours.
Today, I had my best day bass fishing in some time. 7 total, 2 under 12", 3 Largemouth that were 16" and 2 smallmouth, 12.5' and 14" Popper, Torpedo and twin rigged Super Fluke. Fished from 515 to 1045. Water was 80-83', 1-4 ft. clarity, greenish in color. Had a good surface bite going on till the sun burnt off the lake fog.
Can't wait to return!


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm here right now, although in middle of the day, throwing plastics, crankbait, grub on a jig by the dam and haven't caught anything yet, may try early morning tomorrow


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

chrism1367 said:


> I'm here right now, although in middle of the day, throwing plastics, crankbait, grub on a jig by the dam and haven't caught anything yet, may try early morning tomorrow


Was there hour before sun up...good luck


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Was out fri Sat and sun, Sunday caught couple saugeye one was 17", white bass and good size sunfish on worm and gulp minnows on a jig in a cove by the marina. Worst thing happened, thought I hooked into a big catfish as it seemed to pull down harder as I was pulling it close to the boat, saw flashes of the big fish as it got right up to the boat, told my gf to grab the net so she goes to net it and next thing I know there's just a white bass in the net all cut up and bleeding, damn muskie was trying to eat the white bass I caught! I was devastated..


----------

